# دائره الرنين



## chico_tec5 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا احمد الشافعى هندسه بورسعيد قور كهربيه
انا فى مشكله مطلوب منى بحث عن دائره الرنين ومش عارف اجيب اى معلومات 
لو اى حد عنده تقارير او معلومات عند دوائر الرنين ياريت يساعدنى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى
ابحث فى جوجل Resonant circuits ستحصل على كثير من المواقع للشرح و منها
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electric/serres.html
او اكتب فى جوجل دوائر الرنين ستحصل على المواقع العربية


----------



## engineering projec (19 أكتوبر 2006)

http://wps.aw.com/aw_knight_physics_1/0,8722,1123703-,00.html
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com:...320005/simulations6e/index.htm?newwindow=true

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electric/accircon.html#c1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RLC_circuit#Damping_factor
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com:...320005/simulations6e/index.htm?newwindow=true


http://www.apphysicsb.homestead.com/lab.html


----------



## معمر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
دوائر الرنين تتكون بشكل رأيسي من ملف ومتسعة تربط باشكال مختلفة للسيطرة على الترددات وامرارها وفق معادله تخضع لقيمة الملف والمتسعة


----------



## جدو19 (27 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتو عاوز بحث عن تطبيقات دوائر الرنين مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## طارق فكاك (28 يوليو 2010)

fakyou


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------

